# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes 
All of the above
But it is fun to have meaningless chat with others who share similar interests
This site has it all
Once i even posted something sensible


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Define "normal"


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Define "normal"
> ...


I think that's "delicate"


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > According to one of my colleagues, it's a setting on a washing machine.
> ...


You got close enough to read the words around the dial thing?[/quote]

I heard about it from my wife


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I'm normal

Some may not agree

My wife does not think I'm normal

She can't get her head around the idea of me having online friends

She also thinks I'm weird planning to catch up with a fellow member for a fish in Port Mac when I visit there next week


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

scoman said:


> I think I'm normal
> 
> Some may not agree
> 
> ...


X2
They will never understand


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eagle4031 said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm normal
> ...


x3
mainly around this bit: 


scoman said:


> My wife does not think I'm normal


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm delicate. Though once I was brutal. :shock:


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Normal, in a sense that we spend countless hours reading, posting, surfing this forum and occasionally buy & sell stuff. At times my wife compares me to the Start Trek nerds.

Normal, as in we have big enough nuts to sit in a Tupperware container in the ocean amongst natures deadliest predators in hopes of catching something just to justify the countless hours of surfing the web, amassing a huge amount of fishing gear.

Normal, that we preach to our kids not to meet strangers from the internet at early hours of the morning, yet we do it on a regular basis.

Normal, what is normal? Is it normal that I just typed all this crap up?

As one of my support unit students once told me, "hey sir, look at those crazy kids, but that's ok, cause I'm normal and you'll be right with me." :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good question, tricky to answer

I prefer to think of yakkers, as being somewhat special......a little extra special, and so not quite normal. I see normal as a downgrade.
In essence we are ok, and you are ok, and they are suspect.

Anyone else want to wear a stainless steel pudding bowl on their head?

Cheers all andybear   

If I have slighted anyone, please don't take this post seriously.....all as mad as hatters if you ask me.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

> Eric wrote - Define "normal"
> According to one of my colleagues, it's a setting on a washing machine.


My washing machine does not have a normal setting but it does have a "Mixed Load"
I think that describes me best.
I have never consulted my washing machine about my mental health before. Thanks for that Eric, should save me a fortune in Doctors fees.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

andybear said:


> Anyone else want to wear a stainless steel pudding bowl on their head?


My mum did the same thing with a colander once
Yes drink had been taken


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I came for the exotic [to me] fish, but stayed for the humor. Pretty simple.

re Star Trek. Hey, at least we don't dress up as our favorite TV fisherman and go to the Fishing and Tackle shows.

re pudding bowls. Isn't that how everyone gets their hair cut?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a few forums like this one around but they can be hard to find.
Many forums end up as a "club" that does not welcome new members.
Others end up with no sense of community.
I'm lucky, my wife has no problem with me meeting up with people from internet forums, we've even opened our house to them on several occasions. We have had several become good friends who would fly up to Cairns and stay with us for a few days. One even stayed in our granny flat for several months. Some of my best friends were met on internet forums.
If any of the regular contributers on here want to come to Canada for a holiday, you'd be welcome to stay with us here in Edson, Alberta. 2hours to Jasper.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Akff works out well for me as the few friends i have arent realy in to fishing so when im here i have people to talk to about fishing. The site realy does seem like a bunch of mates just haveing laugh and a good time and thats why ive stayed.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

salticrak said:


> No one says g'day. I am not a shy bastard and will greet anyone, it is no skin off my back. But i thought i would see how this played out
> Anyway on the water these bastards could not even acknowledge another yakkers presence either.Eventually a young fella did come over and say g'day when i was packing up.
> When i started yak fishing here on the coast there was no bastard to say g'day to, nowadays that the sport has grown it seems an attitude prevails among some cliques. F#$%6 em though.


salti have experienced this from some who perhaps think they are "purist" type kayakers, training and racing etc, but not among other fishing yaks who seem average sort of blokes.

Yarned to an old racer at the waters edge on one occasion after I started the conversation, and he could not grasp the concept of our heavier fishing kayaks and the sport in general, his yak was like a needle and weighed next to nothing.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> re Star Trek. Hey, at least we don't dress up as our favorite TV fisherman and go to the Fishing and Tackle shows.


You don't?
Is it only me then?

Last week I was Lefty (saint)
Next time I'm John Gierach (curmudgeon)
Hoping for room to be Louis Cahill (fly fishing photographer) or Bruce Chard (flats guru)

Nice hair BTW
Always wondered what movie star you were in your real life


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm normal

That's why I am up at 7:30am reading this shit!

Pete


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

About as normal as :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Flew_O ... Nest_(film)

Paddy is particularly suspect. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

All the time Con.

5 minutes ago I was saying I needed a holiday and should go visit my mate in Ayr for a fish...and visit my mum at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

My wife refers to you all collectively as my internet boyfriends. I refer to people as a mate. Is see no difference to AKFF than a bricks and mortar fishing club. In a lot of ways it has distinct advantages. It is possible to go fishing with people as you travel the country and puts you in touch with timely local knowledge. I've used this a few times now. The generosity of people astounds me. I think it comes down to the fact that a lot of us don't have wives/mates/family who are necessarily fishing/kayaking/outdoors fanatics and it is nice to be able to share a passion with someone. The fact that it is on an internet forum is probably a little odd for some but whatever, some people like scrapbooking too. I came for the fishing/kayak knowledge. I stayed for the interesting, stimulating conversation and the bad jokes. It's also refreshing that there aren't too many people who will ram a product down your throat or are overtly aggressive. I can name a couple of large forums where this is the case. Can't say I participate too actively in them anymore as a result.


----------



## CodBotherer (Aug 24, 2012)

AKFF, must be normal, I'm currently at the pub having a cold one and the conversation is so boring I'm online here instead.
I think I might need help?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## CodBotherer (Aug 24, 2012)

That's ok then,
I was thinking I might need to go for a paddle to sort myself out.
Then again it's a nice evening?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWScalugAACBfgDAQcIOAAKEhFIou7d6gIABoZ5Jpp6hoepppoDIeoBppDSjyQeoeoYJoxqFqTwYqbvkvkSLFyg6loYXgbzBy7B4EJGMQxekM52quMFe5JQH0JHaNrnSvg2lFvY9GfhrIOHzXRKpAbft8FqFPMNNt07mlIp4sRxnNmJQmyvqF/i7kinChIE41LdA=


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

What I have alwayed loved about this place is the fact you can pretty much go to any place in the country and there will be another one if not more yakkers that will join you for a fish and if they can't for whatever reason they give you instructions to some reliable spots.

Thats what its all about. I got berated many years ago by a popular fishing writer for revealing one of "HIS" secret spots on AKFF. My reply was I was shown this spot by people off the forum and I wouldnt stop showing people that wanted to me to take them there.

Next day he deleted all his posts and left the forum. This place is rare in that regard that people are willing to give up there fishing spots to others and I hope it never changes. 
For anyone who is a comp whore like me and have fished a boat comp the level of secrecy is stupid.

LONG LIVE AKFF

Cheers Hedgy


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

eric said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else shameless enough to admit to doing the above?
> ...


The internet is a pipe dream. Never going to happen.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Re other kayakers saying hello - it is important that WE always say hello to other yakkers .
WE are the role model
That is why this site is so good
Only 2 D heads on here evidently -i just cannot work out who the other one is OWN UP Please


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Digger said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Zed said:
> ...


No, thats "normal"
If you'd said "fly fishing pornographer" you'd have been 100% accurate as well


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

What is normal these days? From what i've seen lately, a bunch of likeminded kayak fishing fanatics hanging out, having a chat/brag/whinge/piss-take with each other is the most normal place to hang out. I'd rather be part of this madhouse than 90% of the other forums i've breifly associated with. As for other kayak fisho's not being sociable on the water, that's just downright disrespectful. Say g'day ya mugs, you might just get along :shock:.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Love the sense of community here, funniest conversation I had with a real life AKFFer was some years ago on the last night of a fishing weekend on Kangaroo Island with 4 blokes I never met before. One of them said "well Sue I did think since you are a prison officer who likes to kayak fish you might be a hairy legged dike" My reply stunned him when I said "but I shaved :lol: " So very funny place to hang out online and real life  We had a great weekend back then should do it again.

PS married for 30 years just in case you wondered :shock:


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

No one here is normal. *see dodge's ant pyjama kayak uniform.

But it's great. After about a month of joining AKFF, i forsook the other forums I was a member of and AKFF is now my "steady".even if I don't post for a while, rest assured, I'm stalking.

And no other forum will see you being able to trade goods for beer!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Bruce


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

there i was out out at the reef off moolooaba in my AI fishing sailing having time out when along came a AI under sail lines out, and told me to look at the site AKFF .All i can say now is that am totally hooked with the reading,and i dont care if my wife reminds me that YES IAM NOT NORMAL ha see you out there at 4am you normal AKFF members love it cheers greg


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

My wife remarked to me last night after suspiciously glancing at the computer screen: "are you talking to your fishy boyfriends on the interwebs again? "


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Occulator said:


> You are sick ya bastard sick I tell ya.-


We heard you the first time
Is double posting "normal"?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> PS married for 30 years just in case you wondered :shock:


Sue, that doesn't prove anything :twisted:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

millonario said:


> My wife remarked to me last night after suspiciously glancing at the computer screen: "are you talking to your fishy boyfriends on the interwebs again? "





anselmo said:


> Occulator said:
> 
> 
> > You are sick ya bastard sick I tell ya.-
> ...


You too, River Plate?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Love the sense of community here, funniest conversation I had with a real life AKFFer was some years ago on the last night of a fishing weekend on Kangaroo Island with 4 blokes I never met before. One of them said "well Sue I did think since you are a prison officer who likes to kayak fish you might be a hairy legged dike" My reply stunned him when I said "but I shaved :lol: " So very funny place to hang out online and real life  We had a great weekend back then should do it again.
> 
> PS married for 30 years just in case you wondered :shock:


I know those four blokes personally. I am sure that none of them would have said something so politically incorrect. :shock: 
Second thoughts there is one of them I know very well that can be a bit PI. :lol: 
Yep it was a great weekend, it would be good to do it again as long as you shave your legs first.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

anselmo said:


> suehobieadventure said:
> 
> 
> > PS married for 30 years just in case you wondered :shock:
> ...


Yep, I agree. She didn't come on to my irresistable good looks :shock: 
She must bat for the wrong team. :lol:
Funny enough all the women I meet must bat for the wrong team. :?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

OldDood said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > suehobieadventure said:
> ...


Maybe you're looking in the wrong place?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX2SCzYAACzfgAAQUIWAEoAiEAo///+gMAEVVganqU/ST0niMTKaeoaaHqAaqfgkwTSPUGJpoZMQaCmypmptJspptIAD1KOMRhdnfrqRZ+cePz8lRY6LcVkjEnKjzRkftAKQstcGPQVau5gN8qk25dcZgaQyeNpLOvQ2xYvzmoXcdSgt+nZNmwbS8xOYkkEB8mRuRbvEcqYqszYlmOC32nxCQaY8FOb3QStvNRCI2JVc0ktGaYYUrDfxR4zm+NK9lf0a+IZmo6RxrZRB1JiKtFknd9RghsZgg44BVCshnIDcaLnkSrvGUqB+RB21hF75aBOtXGY+PweqigbE++1Y3iaIDvNBxWYNYRE1fHRriDuhAysSIMDwtGbbGUDZ9Ral0CH8XckU4UJB9kgs2A==


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> millonario said:
> 
> 
> > My wife remarked to me last night after suspiciously glancing at the computer screen: "are you talking to your fishy boyfriends on the interwebs again? "
> ...


Red, AKFF _is_ "normal"
It's a kayak fishing site where we discuss stealth farting, lesbian camping trips, ninja tree assassins and normality
What else would you be doing in the evenings?
Porn nah


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Maybe you're looking in the wrong place?


Maybe my bait is too small?


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

anselmo said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > millonario said:
> ...


That settles it then. although, some of the pics posted here could be interpreted as fish porn...


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

anselmo said:


> millonario said:
> 
> 
> > My wife remarked to me last night after suspiciously glancing at the computer screen: "are you talking to your fishy boyfriends on the interwebs again? "
> ...


Sick as a parrot Beavis.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

millonario said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


Eh heh heh heh
You said parrot


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Have a read of this post. It should clear up this question very quickly.

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=60465&start=15


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Well, after over 48hrs on these other forums I spoke about, I got one generic welcome PM from a bot on one and there hasn't been a single new post since my own on the other.
> 
> I packed my bag, deleted my few posts, edited my profile, said good bye and ran for the hills.
> 
> ...


Where they dating sites and you received no interest and fled with damaged ego :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

OldDood said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > suehobieadventure said:
> ...


Olddood -we must be twins


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Firstly, I was interested to read some of the comments regarding snobbery amongst yakkers. I guess I am guilty of holding back, not because I am particularly shy or snobby but because in recent times I have developed hearing difficulties and I can find chatting to strangers a real challenge. I should probably just be forth coming and let people know but I have had some strange reactions in the past so I find it easier just to keep to my self. It is something I am learning to manage and deal with but I tell you this not because I am looking for sympathy but to make the point that sometimes there are reasons why people keep to them selves. But then of course, some people are just might unsociable snobs.

If I have ignored anyone out there, I apologise but it was most likely because I didn't hear you talking to me.

Regarding the topic at hand....Life seems to happen at a flying gallop and I find the forum a fantastic place to unwind and relax at the end of the day. I have never met most of you but since I joined in '09, those that are still posting have been and remain consistent in character for the whole time - not something you can hide for the long. This is a most enjoyable community....wierd? I don't think so.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

What about half a brain occy?


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Of all the fourms in a member of i find this one to be the most intresting. Some good topics abiut kayaking fishing and some good off topics. I dont always post mostly because i brose on my phone quite alot. But i can tell theres some real characcteers on here. Lol..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Occulator said:


> :roll: Don't be stupid cjb, you can't have a half a post. Though come to think of it that would be handy for some here. ;-)


Which half did you get? ;-)


----------

